# Aquarium salt and Bettafix? I really need help asap!



## AnchorLegs (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok so I have posted two threads about my betta torn fins getting worse and worse. And nobody has answered them. So I went out and bought aquarium salt and some Bettafix for his fins. Last night I did a 25% water change and added some aquarium salt. (2 tablespoons) And I know it take a while for it to heal with the salt, but his top fin got horribly worse today. It is just pretty much three strings because it tore really really bad in three places. 
I need to know if it is safe to put bettafix in the tank while there is aquarium salt in there. Also, if I put it in, do I add more every day? The instructions were not very specific. 

http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/117/2/c/100_1500_by_theunknownassassin-d63a6wz.jpg

http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/117/0/8/100_1509_by_theunknownassassin-d63a6xo.jpg

Please just someone tell me the best way to help him.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Sorry someone hasn't got back to you sooner. Is your guy tearing his fins on something in his tank? it does not really look like fin rot to me..... Plastic plants are a big culprit of this so if you have any please remove them from his tank otherwise he is just going to keep on tearing them. Also remove any decorations with sharp or point edges just to be safe. Does your boy have a heater and filter in his tank?

If he does not have a heater he really needs one because bettas are tropical fish and cannot handle fluctuations in water temperature as it weakens their immune system and puts them at risk of all sorts of terrible diseases. A heater will keep his water at a stable temperature. You can ignore all that if you already have a heater.

A filter is not a bad idea but be careful that the current is not too strong for his as this can cause fin damage.

To be honest bettafix really does not do all that much, and many have experienced adverse reactions in their bettas when using bettafix and melafix, in many cases the bettas died from suffocation due to the main ingredient in the medication being a natural oil. The oil has coated the bettas labyrinth gland which they use to help them breath and have suffocated. It is a controversial medication.....some use it and say they have never had a problem....many have had bettas die as a result of using it. I have never used it and never will, really a personal choice but not a risk that I am willing to take.

If your betta is tearing his fins on an object in the tank then removing it should stop the problem. Adding some indian almond leaf to his tank may help to repair his fins and also be sure to keep his water nice and clean. I am sure he will be happy in no time.

If he does indeed have fin rot you will notice large sections of his fins breaking away every day or two. Treating this with medications such as Mardels maracyn two or triple sulfa can be successful. As I say though try the Indian Almand Leaf first and remove sharp objects as I do not think at this stage that he has fin rot. Indian Almond Leaves can be purchased online and in some petshops. Good luck and let me know how he goes


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree with veggiegirl's response 

I bought my betta with finrot/teared fins and BettaFix worked wonders for them. Yeah I was a bit iffy about it too and used small doses, so I'd recommend sticking to that.
I always added less Aquarium Salt than recommended on the bottle, it's better safe than sorry.

All in all, Aquarium Salt and BettaFix are working quite well to grow back my bettas' fins.

Good luck!


----------

